# Cypripedium reginae



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

In our garden


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

wow, fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, that is terrific!!! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 23, 2012)

A nice group


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2012)

One of my favorite orchids, thanks for sharing.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 24, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Chuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely. I need to find out how to grow them.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Big clump!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 24, 2012)

Great specimen of reginae!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful display!


----------

